# lets talk archery but i am new



## surfies (Oct 5, 2010)

*hello to all and good luck shooting!*


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT
:wav:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* surfies. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## CB160 (Jun 6, 2010)

just another newbie....welcome to AT a fun place to hang out (and learn..


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

Happy Hunting !!!


*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------

